# Benjamin Moore superspec



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

I have seen a few posts about people not liking the superspec line of BM paint, I wanted to know if anyone else is having problems. Recently in our store they changed from moorespec to superspec and ever since the change we have been using the superspec we have had some flashing problems that i just cant figure out. 

back with moorespec we didnt have the problem of flashing in new construction but now with superspec it seems that it will flash very easy and thats my question to you guys that use BM and the superspec line, are you getting flashing that you didnt get with moorespec? 
superspec eggshell is the worst for us

the last units we did that were moorespec went very well, no flashing

the houses we are doing now with superspec flash and we are using the exact same method as we did with moorespec. I havent switched up how we apply it at all.


any input would be great.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It might have something to do with how the walls were primed before you painted. Walls do have a diff porosity.What do you have to pay for superspec now?


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

well the first unit we sprayed the primer on and backrolled and it flashed, it was the *superspec* primer sealer enamel undercoat the product number is 253

the next house we did we rolled the primer on and it still flashed on the final topcoat with the same superspec primer and superspec eggshell. 

the houses we did with *moorespec* (different project) we just sprayed the primer and rolled 2 top coats and it worked just fine, no flashing problems like we have with the superspec we are using today. anyone else having those types of issues


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

The super Spec is a higher grade of the Moorspec! The moorspec is actually a calcium-carbonate based product and does touch up very well. Unfortunately, the SuperSpec being a higher quality, it uses different resins and DOES have this problem caused mainly by the glycol-ethyer present in the product.

I suggest you have your dealer bring the moorspec product back in for you! There are no regulations or laws against us stores bringing certain products in, this is all up to the store owners decsion!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

basically ^^^^^^ what this means is that moorspec is cheap so it is full of clay and chalk. clay and chalk doesn't flash it is so porous. doesn't flash, touches up well, and burnishes like crazy.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I use SS Flat and Eggshell all the time and have never had problems with flashing. With that said though, I've never applied it over that particular primer. I've applied it over many types of paints of all finishes, and quite a few primers. Not sure what advice to give, except changing primers. Maybe try a non-enamel-based primer?

I bet you're pissed though, 'cause the SS line isn't cheap like it used to be.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I also have used SS Egg for years, and right now I consider it's sheen a cheap matte. I always thin it, seems to flow much better. But eggshells flash. Just have to follow egg rules. But SS is really easy for me to use. 
Might add I usually do repaints. And I prime with a sealing primer , works better for sheened paints.


----------



## FreedomVision (Apr 28, 2009)

Prior to moving to Florida in 2006, I ran a business in the New England area.
We had the 2nd highest VOC compliance standards in the US [California being #1].
Does your region or area have VOC standards?
I am not joking when I tell you I have literally used every manufacturers products only to avoid the VOC compliancy as they caused major disaster issues.
Flashing, dragging, lapping, minimal coverage after sometimes 3 coats, etc. when 2 coats was always suffiecient. This caused major financial issues as sometimes VOC compliance changed 3-4 times in a year over the course of all manufacturers including ben Moore, SW, Duron, P&L, ICI, etc.
My solution was tweaking out the finishes with Fabric softener & floetrol, NO WATER, unless distilled, and as minimal rolling as possible.
Thinking of goiung to the highend, think again, they were worse, and I always use the best available products.
I have a couple case studies from back in the 90's I can post if needed. If I can find them.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> I also have used SS Egg for years, and right now I consider it's sheen a cheap matte. I always thin it, seems to flow much better. But eggshells flash. Just have to follow egg rules. But SS is really easy for me to use.
> Might add I usually do repaints. And I prime with a sealing primer , works better for sheened paints.


Yeah I agree SS Eggshell is like mucus in a bucket... and yes it flashes.. If you looking for cheap paint for that New construction stick with your Moorspec.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

FreedomVision said:


> Prior to moving to Florida in 2006, I ran a business in the New England area.
> We had the 2nd highest VOC compliance standards in the US [California being #1].
> Does your region or area have VOC standards?
> I am not joking when I tell you I have literally used every manufacturers products only to avoid the VOC compliancy as they caused major disaster issues.
> ...


Well after using Aura for well over a year its better then Superspec hands down..


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Yeah I agree SS Eggshell is like mucus in a bucket... and yes it flashes.. If you looking for cheap paint for that New construction stick with your Moorspec.



problem is my store discontinued the moorespec line and went completely to SS, I will talk to them tomorrow about getting moorespec back if they can, i really hope they can. ill just tell them that the next batch of houses i do are going to be with another paint store and get a changeorder from my gc and try somebody elses paint and see if they budge. i bet they get me moorespec....

[edit] I live in BC canada so i dont know if they went to SS all over bc or just where i live.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd use Berh paint before SS.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

zerowned said:


> problem is my store discontinued the moorespec line and went completely to SS, I will talk to them tomorrow about getting moorespec back if they can, i really hope they can. ill just tell them that the next batch of houses i do are going to be with another paint store and get a changeorder from my gc and try somebody elses paint and see if they budge. i bet they get me moorespec....
> 
> [edit] I live in BC canada so i dont know if they went to SS all over bc or just where i live.


 
AHHHH!!!! This may be your reason right here! Canada is JUST NOW implimenting the change over compliances that the US adapted years ago! There may be a strong possability that the MoorSpec is NO longer available. If this is so, and your retailer claims this, ask for the store's BDR phone number and talk to him, the BDR is the Corporate employed rep for that general area!

Good Luck!


----------



## zico (Apr 13, 2008)

Here in southern Ontario I thought my dealer was pulling something when he gave me a tub of SuperSpec primer, when I had asked for MooreSpec. He explained the upcoming change-over. We tried the SuperSPec and found that it provide better hiding and coverage than the MooreSpec line.

We don't use much of the MooreSpec paint except to prime or in the cases the customer is painting to sell.

I would probably loose my crews if I made them use Behr. Unfortunately that is the truth.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

I did some poking around yesterday with my BM guys, Come to find out you guys up in Canada were getting the MoorSpec line wich was our old ColorScapes line wich was a flop and a half in the US and a crappy product! So with the addition of the SuperSpec, you guys are getting the product we have been selling for 15+ years! BIG CONTRACTOR paint line, very minimal complaints, but I agree with MAK-Deco, it is like a can of snot!


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

hmmmm with superspec eggshell (product k274 up here in canada) ive been getting intense flashing, while using moorespec (your crappier line that flopped) i would not get any flashing, so the superspec eggshell im using is a new product for me, do you have any suggestions on how to make it not flash so bad? im at a loss at the moment.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

zerowned said:


> hmmmm with superspec eggshell (product k274 up here in canada) ive been getting intense flashing, while using moorespec (your crappier line that flopped) i would not get any flashing, so the superspec eggshell im using is a new product for me, do you have any suggestions on how to make it not flash so bad? im at a loss at the moment.


 
I wish I had some tips for you, but here we have the C274, your Country regs must be different hence the different prefix on the product. The only thing I can suggest is useing the 253 super spec Latex Enamel Underbody as you prime coat. Seems to be the ticket down here, but occasionaly have a few complaints on flashing.

The reson that the moorspec worked is because it was mostly a clay based product so it would actually flatten out much better, make sure the walls are swept clean and the primer is applied, after that roll with no more than an 1/2" roller cover synthetic or knit, Give that a shot!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow colorscapes i remember that line... It faded something fierce on mid and deep colors even inside! Wasn't colorscapes the old enhance line??


----------



## zico (Apr 13, 2008)

So we are the country cousins, up here in southern Ontario. At the end of the day, it is what works with the products we get off the self. The SuperSpec primer did give us good coverage. As I said I have no experience with the regular paint lines. 

All I am trying to keep track of is the new paint lines BM is about to introduce in my market.


----------

